
Show HN: A club I made to find people to help with side-projects - dinnison
http://tradework.club
======
rgbrgb
The membership fee seems really high for a slack channel... gives it more of a
job board vibe than the work-trade club vibe that's implied by the domain.
Sure, it's maybe worth it if you don't have a job and this will get you jobs
(but I'd be skeptical that a jobless creative would sign up for a $30 monthly
fee job board). Seems like the fee would filter out applications from more
talented people who have a lot of incoming work requests already but would be
curious about a more curated channel. Idea: only charge for posting $$$ jobs
(like craigslist) and focus on getting a roster of super talented members.

------
dedwzd
Who would pay 30$ a month for this? It seems almost insane that you thought
"hey I am going to make a slack channel and charge people an access fee of 30$
a month". "Max members 1000". So you plan on making 30k a month for creating a
slack channel?

------
thisisnotanexit
Interesting that the promotional quote for Tradework is by Clark
Dinnison,Founder of Noon Pacific, and the share url on the Tradework entry
form directs to
[https://noonpacific.typeform.com/to/hcWhV7](https://noonpacific.typeform.com/to/hcWhV7)

------
chokeabook
One of the useless posting I have seen in recent times. Is this some kind of a
joke? $30 for a slack channel!

